# favorite Dog Breed



## drivin*me*buggy (Mar 19, 2007)

With all this dog talk, let's share what our favorite breed of dog is.....and why.

I have had mutts, labs, chesapeake bay retrievers in the past and now have my mini schnauzer and our 14 yr old choc. lab...We are thinking about adding another big dog in the future (when we only have our schnauzer who is 2 and who would be a lonely boy as an only dog I think)

We are considering a German Shepherd. We think they are beautiful and smart (although we have never had one) we wonder how they are with small kids and other dogs/cats/horses. We would like a loving family dog, if it's appearance makes undesired people not want to prowl around our place (hubby is in law enforcement), that's not a bad thing, most important is wonderful temprament though. Maybe your fav breed will help our family make a decision in the future. The other breed we were thinking about was a Lab, esp since we know what they are like, although they tend to love everyone and show it




: .

So to answer my own original question... Currently I would have to say my mini schnauzer, Timber,...he absolutely loves us, he is my 2 1/2 yr old son's BEST friend, he doesn't shed, he is so easy to live with. That being said, we found a breeder we were very comfy with, I loved her adult dogs, temperment tested the pups, and worked hard with Timber to shape him into the dog he is today. We were very careful to make sure he never thought he was higher in the pack than any of us especially our son and he is obedience trained. He is not yappy...although I know many of the breed can be (that would drive me nuts



: )

So...let's hear yours???

Angie


----------



## minisaremighty (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll play



:

My favorite breed won't help you in your search because it's not a big breed. :bgrin It's the Pembroke Welsh Corgi.

We've had a variety of dogs over the last 20 years and our first was a corgi mix and we fell in love with the PWC breed then. Now, 20 years later, we are finally getting our first corgi! I'm way beyond excited. :risa8: The litter is due in April and I get first pick and have become fast friends with my most awesome breeder. This is one of my breeders little boys that I just adore.






I do have to say, I'm a MAJOR dog fancier and I love most all breeds of dogs, however there are a few I would never own. Just don't care for them all that much, the "bully" breeds or terriers. Both breeds have traits that would drive me nuts, especially those little JRT's! LOL!!  (of course, no offense to JRT, terrier or "bully" breed fans!, I just know what I like or dislike in a dog, which is a good thing to know BEFORE getting a dog, unfortunately, toooo many people don't research these things BEFORE bringing home a pup



:  )


----------



## Bluerocket (Mar 19, 2007)

Favorite breeds for me:

Pembroke Welsh Corgi

Old English Mastiff

Great Dane

JJay


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll look at any dog that has not had part of it's anatomy surgically removed for cosmetic purposes!!





Have had Dobes (unaltered) for over 25 years now, have also had (unaltered) Pembroke Corgis.

Am currently looking for a Min. Schnauzer.

As docking is now illegal (here) I should (SHOULD) be spoilt for choice!!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 19, 2007)

We have had mixed breed large dogs but in the last 14 years we have had Labs and love them. They just are so sweet natured and fun. We have just aquired our first small dog ever which is a miniature Schnauzer and are enjoying her so much.We now have 2 chocolate labs 14 and 11 years old a black Lab 2 years yellow Lab 1 year and the Schnauzer is about 8 months old.


----------



## Slinkky (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh...easy for me...the Mini Aussie. I just had a new litter this week...adorable blues and black tris.

I like the Mini Aussie because of it's size, but it also it has that wonderful Aussie personality! They are extremly devoted to pleasing their people. They are protective but not agressive. They make great house pets (however, they do shed) but do equally well outside in all types of weather. They are not considered a delicate dog and do well in all types of weather conditions.

If I were you...I'd pick an Aussie, regardless of size!


----------



## Sterling (Mar 19, 2007)

The Cane Corso. I have to say this breed which is of the Mastiff breed has been one that we have enjoyed very much owning in the short time we have had her. She will turn two on March 27th and from the first day she joined our family has found a place inside or hearts. Very loyal and committed family dog. Loves her people and her animals and altho this is a giant breed (she is 120 lbs. now at 2 yrs. of age and still has some filling out to do) she can be oh so gentle and loving.

That being said, this breed of dog is not for everyone. You definitely have to have the upper hand and set the boundaries of being alpha. With their size and reputation they can easily intimidate and if not bred, or raised in the proper hands and environment (as with many dogs) or socialized properly they can have their downfalls.

Please check out my website in my signature and go to "Lakota's Pages". You can see her from when she was a pup to now and read all about her as well. She's done all kinds of companionship events from puppy classes to Rally-O and loves it. I think we have found our breed. In the past we have owned and loved Boxers too. And "Tweety" is our 5 yr. old little Boxer .....her and Lakota fill our lives with pleasure and fun...and they take care of "their" horses and walk the farm with all our other livestock. They all blend and they all belong. Here is "Lakota Iron Wolf".






Here are the two "sisters"


----------



## Mona (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, tis is easy enough to say for me. I guess I now have 2 favorites, and I suppose because they sort of resemble each other in appearance and personality. They are Boxers and Boston Terriers. We are now on our 3rd Boxer, and out forst Boston. They are both very happy breeds, that lve to make you smile or laugh at their antics.

The Boxer is a good all around family dog, not mean, and is friendly, but will apparently defend if need be. You can view my Boxer, "Shimmer's" page *HERE* .

The Boston is a crazy, clownish little dog, that loves to be the center of attention, and is small enough to snuggle up on my lap.



: You can view my Boston, "Molly's" page *HERE* .

I love the overall looks and temperaments of both of these snub-nosed breeds.


----------



## billiethekid40 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hands down a POM any day! Give me my fuzzy lap warmer and I'll be happy. I've met poms I didn't like, but never owned one that I didn't like! Small dogs just need to be raised like they aren't small, and they won't know they are any different LOL No spoilt yappy biters in my house.


----------



## runamuk (Mar 19, 2007)

Chow chow.................forever and always will be my favorite breed. I love these dogs, they are loyal, family dogs who often are very catlike. I usually tell people if they don't like cats they wont like chows. They are stubborn, independent, almost impossible to offleash obedience train (free spirits) :bgrin. They are excellent house dogs very tidy and very quiet. They don't fetch on command but like to carry things around and play with toys by themselves.

The drawbacks to the breed.

They MUST be socialized from a young age and continuing throughout their lives. They have a strong prey drive that must be curtailed when young if they are to live with cats or small dogs. They aren't real pack oriented with other dogs which means they often do NOT like other dogs (all of mine have gotten on fine with other dogs except for 1). They are not easy dogs and physical punishment or harsh treatment will backfire. They need regular brushing but the coat is not too tough to take care of my pup gets brushed once a week or so and a bath and intense grooming once a month (usually before a show).

They make excellent pillows for tv watching



: seems one of the kids is always using one of the dogs for a pillow



: . Their bad reputation can be a bonus as few people willingly break into a house with a chow in it :bgrin



: even if the chow would let them in and show them around 

The other breed for me would be borzoi's. They are such elegant dogs and very easy to live with as well. (I love the sight hounds in general)


----------



## sfmini (Mar 19, 2007)

I love the Pembroke Welsh Corgi, I have four of them and foster rescue dogs. They are big dogs in small bodies, and they are not for everyone. They shed like crazy, herd children, herd animals, shed, bark, shed, bark. Very smart. Did I mention they shed? Oh yeah, they shed. This is my boy, CH Forfox Face The Music



and this is Gracie, aka Talllyrand Glory Bound. She flunks dog showing, just hates it so I am searching for a new show prospect.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 19, 2007)

Mutts mutts mutts :bgrin we LOVE our mutts, no matter what the size or mix... we've had more health problems with purebreds over the years, no matter what the breed...

that said if i was EVER to get a purebred dog, and i have never seen one in person, just pictures, but i LOVE the English Setter - if you haven't heard of them, and they aren't common, imagine an Irish Setter - body style, feathers on the legs and tail... and color it, not red, but black with brown markings like a Dobie or Rott.

If I could afford to feed one I would also love an Irish Wolfhound, their size just blows me away... and I am drawing a blank right now but there was a post recently from someone who brought "Suzie" home, and that breed is also one I would love a chance to get to know...

or for a little dog, my dream has always been a teacup Yorkie female... however given my current lifestyle that would be very impractical for the little one... getting stepped on by one of the equines could be horrific!!


----------



## Robin1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Lets see.

I started out (as a kid) with a miniature poodle (VERY smart, lots of grooming)

2 Akitas (too smart and animal aggressive) my weren't and thats why I don't get another, they were not the norm and I am afraid I would compare.

Rottie (smart, sweet, looks aggressive) would have another

Anatolian Shepherds (VERY smart, think for themselves) can be excellent family pets but they generally prefer working. As long as I have mini's will have Anatolians.

Cattle Dog (very smart, possesive, sometimes scares people)

Tibetan Spaniel (sweet, smart, loving, Very cute, but a small dog)

Robin


----------



## sedeh (Mar 19, 2007)

I am tickled to death with the latest dog we have! I love terrier personalities but there's often bad with the good. With my Cairn terrier I think I've found my perfect companion! She's smart, loveable, not as hyper as my JRT was, and doesn't shed much! Plus she's just the right size for a "take a long" dog.

Here's my buddy Cami


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm with the corgi crew! Absolutely love the lil' low riders, have 2 of my own and tho I do general dog rescue/fostering I pay special attention to those corgis in need! My lil' Bobo was a 3 legged corgi at our local HS that I sprung to foster. Hmm. . . and a couple of years later, he's still here!

But I agree, they are NOT for everyone. My 2 boys fight like they are pits (by that I simply mean very difficult to untangle) if something sets them off. So many corgis do tend to not play well with others!

My first corgi was a dream with kids and other dogs, if I'd started with the 2 naughty fellas I have now I don't know that I would have fallen so in love with the breed!

So for you corgi breeders out there - PUH-lease stop breeding those with "naughty" tempermants - not that I'd trade my 2 for the world! :bgrin


----------



## papillonlover (Mar 19, 2007)

PAPILLONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love the bred they are so funny and very smart. I really want to breed them when i get out of school. They are the best breed we have ever had in the house.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh boy...I just love dogs! I have had several different breeds in the past, just loved my greyhound and would have one again for sure, love my sheltie, definately love a mixed breed especially since they seem to live longer than a purebred, also love blue heelers(acd's), boxers, aussies, malanois'(belgian shepard),min pins, pomeranians, chihauhaus, okay....I just really love dogs!!! I even love prairie dogs!! roflmbo



: I obviously can't pick a favorite!


----------



## Warpony (Mar 19, 2007)

The hairless Chinese Crested Dog. Standard Poodles are a close second.

I love everything about my hairless dog, Nigel, and i find the breed to just be wonderful, even if my other one has allergies and is a special needs kid.

However they are very much NOT a breed for everyone. They require a coat in winter, and dog safe sunscreen in summer. They can have skin and tooth issues, especially if they are from a poor quality breeder or haven't been properly cared for in the past. And a lot of people think they are ugly so you have to deal with people making ignorant or mean comments about them. But i wouldn;t trade mine for the world.

This is my Hairless Chinese Crested Dog, Nigel... this was last winter and he has his coat on. We were living at my mother in laws house at the time and he is on her couch:






I adopted him from an all breed rescue 5 years ago and I can't imagine life without him. Plus he doesn;t shed!!!

This is a picture of him snoozing on the couch that same day, it shows how much he looks like an over stuff sausage with legs. he has actually got fit again after this and looks sleek and trim (My mother in law was stuffing him full of table scraps behind my back at this time):


----------



## Krickette (Mar 19, 2007)

I just love coon dogs of all sorts. I like blueticks the best, though. But my parents will not allow them, because they are noisey. The closest thing I have is a gun-shy english setter, lol. My 2nd fav. is probably Border Collies. We breed them. Not like, professionally. We basically offer our dog for brood, because she has great bloodlines. Both her parents were imports, her dam a champion oversees, her sire a champ both here and there.

This is our female, Abbie:






our male, Beaux. He's her son, but nobody wanted him because he is poorly marked. He's extremely smart, but not quite finished being trained.











(with his sire, Blaze)

some of our puppies from the last litter. That was a bad year. We almost lost her, because she had too many puppies, along with some other complications that snuck up on us.:











I love them, because they are just so smart and easy to train.

But my fav. small dog is a malti-poo. Mine just died, but I had her for 17 years. Poodle crosses don't tend to shed, and she wasn't as yippy as lots of other little dogs tend to be.


----------



## crponies (Mar 19, 2007)

My favorite is definitely the shetland sheepdog aka sheltie. My family has had several and currently my aunt and I have two. They are so smart and usually easy to train.


----------



## capall beag (Mar 19, 2007)

I must say my favorite breed is my Jack Russell Terriers!! I say that because I see so MANY jrt's I don't like! But mine are delightful, and I do know many very sweet jrt's.

Mine are short and stocky. Easy going, even mellow! Except when on the trail of a rodent






They are smart, easy to keep, Great with my kids, low maintenence little dogs!

They are never noisy or a pain in the neck!

I like many breeds and have a wonderful old lab which I love but could only deal with one lab at a time!

I don't like longhaired breeds, as a general rule.

I love gsd and one day will own one!

here is jacko on my bed........such a sweet boy! So gentle!






Here are my pair Jacko & Tulip!


----------



## CyndiM (Mar 19, 2007)

If I could I'd have one of almost every breed and then the mixed ones too. However my hubby says NO NO and NO again!

My two all time favorites are Bostons and Aussies. I also love Cockers and Poodles oops there I go I can't stick to just one or two.


----------



## hrselady (Mar 20, 2007)

Aussies are definitely smart, gentle kid friendly dogs.. I grew up with one that had a (job)..my grandfathers cow herder. He would actually hire her out to other people who would need cows gotten up. She played endless games with us, took naps with us.. Everything!!

I've had danes, bostons, boxers, bull mastiffs, corgis, dobermans and german shepherds. The two I recommend for kids is danes, boxers and GS. Our GS was the smartest, most willing to please, loved the horses to no avail.. she was perfect... My husband works offshore and he would come home to her new tricks.. I could teach her tricks in 2 days AT THE MOST. She learned to play dead in 15 minutes. She was EASY to house train and loved the kids to death. She was my youngest pillow at night. She had jumped in the tub with my oldest daughter more than once.

We currently have a boxer pup and a boston terrier... My boston is "her own dog". She reminds me of a cat, she LETS you pet her, she stays to herself unless she wants something.. then she NEEDS you.

My boxer is a handfull!!! He loves the kids and the horses.. stays with me doing chores in the barn, knows when its time to go to pick the kids up.. races me to the door.

I miss my GS the most though.. she was great!! I lost all my pics of her when my computer crashed.. which I had one, she was sooo sweet. She was sooo used to horses she trusted them all.. neighbors rode up one afternoon and their horse kicked her a blow she couldn't overcome.. vet told me she didn't suffer.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 20, 2007)

Oooh PICTURES!!!

This is Kiri, Bichon X Cocker.






This is Kitty






This is Kassy.






Sam/ Kitti/ Muffet and Tessa

I have some of the Corgis somewhere- I will have to scan them in!!






These are the lovely curly tails- they only carry this high when they are doing their hound impression, and are about to take off after a rabbit- when I show them I get them to carry their tails low as if the Judge does not see it she does not have to judge it!!!


----------



## SHANA (Mar 20, 2007)

I love all breeds of dogs, but prefer the smaller dog. Right now I currently have a male registered border collie, Shefdale Rusty and a male yorkiepoo(yorkshire terrier + toy poodle) named Teddy.


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2007)

There are a lot of dog breeds that I like, but a couple of my favorites would be shih-tzu (we have four) and collies (we have one). Pictured are Winston, our 9yo shih-tzu, and Kelsey, our 2yo collie.


----------



## justjinx (Mar 20, 2007)

My favorite, although i have different breeds, is probably my schipperke. they are not a dog for everyone, but they are loving, intelligent, and, yes, sometimes bullheaded. i usually have to tell her twice to do something--its as if she is deceiding whether she wants to listen or not! i enjoy my minpin and mini poodle too, but they bark more than i like. i guess the schipperke would be my choice at this point in time. jennifer


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2007)

Growing up, my family owned a lot of different kinds of dogs: Irish Setters, English Setter, Pointer, and a lot of mixes (mutts)-- German Shepherd mix, Lab mix, Brittany/Aussie, etc.

As an adult I've owned a poodle mix, a Westie/Scottie mix, a Siberian Husky, and currently a Great Dane and an Anatolian Shepherd.

Though I've loved them all, my all-time favorite is the Great Dane. She's highly intelligent, easy-going in the house, great with kids, but very intimidating to strangers (when a dog can look you straight in the face, it makes you pause, lol!) She's eager to please me, obedient, and wants to be with me all the time. People comment constantly on her huge size. A lot of times they don't know what kind of dog she is, as her ears are not cropped, and she is a white and black spotted Harlequin. I call her my "youngest child".



:

My second choice is the Anatolian Shepherd. Mine is only just a year old now, but wow, she is smart. The guarding instincts have been well-bred into these dogs for many hundreds of years, and she knows her job. I feel so much more secure about my horses knowing that my Anatolian is watching out for them, even though she is still basically a puppy. I know that I will be getting another Anatolian sometime in the future, as my baby has totally sold me on the breed.


----------



## tnovak (Mar 20, 2007)

justjinx said:


> My favorite, although i have different breeds, is probably my schipperke. they are not a dog for everyone, but they are loving, intelligent, and, yes, sometimes bullheaded. i usually have to tell her twice to do something--its as if she is deceiding whether she wants to listen or not! i enjoy my minpin and mini poodle too, but they bark more than i like. i guess the schipperke would be my choice at this point in time. jennifer



We have a Schipperke, too.....husband fell in love with it when he saw it and brought it home as my birthday present. He was 3 months old then......what a dog!!!!!!


----------



## MSRminis (Mar 21, 2007)

OK, Here is my two cents...LOVE GS! Absolute fav-Have one ,GREAT guardian and can trust him with ALL animals, kids, but Watch out anyone who raises their voice or hand to me or my kids (he is protection trained and we used to do competitions). That said you HAVE to buy from a REPUTABLE breeder and a lot of times you are going to have to pay a lot for a good one. Second fav-similar to the Anatolioan is our Great Pyrenees. We have two that live with and guard our horses, minis, donks,sheep , everyone. Protective of their herd, very gentle with my three kids, respectful of us, and although not mean or vicious, who wouldn't be scared of 120lbs of dog barking and throwing himself on the fence?????


----------



## lovinarabs (Mar 21, 2007)

Mona - you have the two breeds that I am fighting for when we get our next dog! I WANT a boston so badly. My hubby got his JRT, so I feel I should get a boston when wer re next looking for a dog. Our next "big" dog will be a boxer. That said, the best dog we ever had was a Rott. LOVED, LOVED, LOVED that dog. But with the insurance rate hike, we just can't do it again. We really love our JRT/rat cross too. He's been a great little puppy. And our big mutt is just wonderful, he might be part Aussie, not really sure.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 21, 2007)

I love love my schipperke. Not a breed for everyone but she has the heart of lion and loveablity of a child and is easy to keep. She minds well most of the time unless she sees a squirrel! Fia is 4 this year and hopefully expecting her next litter.






Maybe you'll remember our Tippy Toes from last year....how does one resist that little bear/fox face!


----------



## kenna (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a couple :bgrin

First, Dobermans! I've always had at least one growing up, and we have threeee now. We also occasionally foster/rescue dobes, and two of ours are pound rescues. (The one that isn't is 11 years old now, the other two are ages 7 and 2).

"My" breeds are standard Manchester Terriers and Border Terriers, though I also really like Curly Coated Retrievers and English Cockers. I'm hoping my first show dog is a Manchester, though a Border would be fine



:

Variety!


----------



## Pepipony (Mar 22, 2007)

Australian Cattle dog, or Heeler. Hands down my favorite. We are on our fifth one and I am addicted. Cannot imagine life without one. They are a velcro dog and attach themselves to one person. They will form a pack with their family, but that one person is their sun and moon. They require LOTS of time, tons of toys and a job. If you dont have one for them, they will find one for themselves and you wont like it



: They are just the right amount of pasture smarts and dont **&$^ with me LOL Years ago hubby got in a pickle with a huge bull, he sent my heeler after him and that dog didnt know the meaning of backing down.

These dogs are brilliantly smart and healthy so long as the breeder is responsible and does their job. Otherwise they can have a few problems such as a genetic blindness. << thats what my last one had.

I just love this breed.


----------



## BM Miniatures (Mar 22, 2007)

A Lowchen, can't go wrong with that dog!

We have 1 boy and planning on getting another!

Anyone else own or know a lowchen?

The don't smell, dont shed and don't have any known genetic health problems!


----------



## runamuk (Mar 22, 2007)

Bluegables Rowdys Amazing Remark said:


> A Lowchen, can't go wrong with that dog!
> 
> We have 1 boy and planning on getting another!
> 
> ...


actually I don't know much as they are few and far between..........so what are they like? I must admit I am not fond of the hairstyle



: but am curious about the breed.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 22, 2007)

Well I love most all dogs...........however we have 3 here. A cocker and 2 bostens. They all have something unique about them and wouldnt trade any of them. HOwever my next dog will be a boxer.


----------



## alongman (Mar 22, 2007)

Miniature dachshund all the way!


----------



## NVsOkapi (Mar 22, 2007)

I have a lab/pit bull mix right now that I love. I also am getting a Dogo Argentino, or Argentinian Mastiff in the near future. LOVE this breed, but not the easiest to find... not many breeders around my area.

my lab/pit bull mix


----------



## Mona (Mar 22, 2007)

Ashley said:


> HOwever my next dog will be a boxer.


Ashley, I don't think you'd regret that decision one bit!



:


----------



## Ashley (Mar 22, 2007)

I was trying to get one now, but I keep being told no. We already have 3 house dogs. I have to wait until one dies before I can get a boxer. Which as much as I want a boxer hopefully that wont be for a long time. Mitzy is 2, Spider is 4 and Sweet Pea is 5, however I dont think Sweet Pea is going to live a long life. She broke her leg as a pup and already limps pretty good when its cold and stuff so I think her life will be shortened by arthritis.


----------



## tagalong (Mar 23, 2007)

First and foremost....

[SIZE=24pt]_*BORZOI*_[/SIZE]

This is *Folli*... I lost her to osteosarcoma a couple of years ago...












*Folli* with *Tag*... my first [SIZE=24pt]_*Smooth Fox Terrier*_[/SIZE]






*Tag * brought *Folli* up...

*Tag* in action on the agility course...






I lost *Tag*



... and so *Folli* brought up *Fig* - *Smooth Fox* number two!






*Fig* in action - this is at a flyball demo...






And a flyball tournament...






And then after *Folli* crossed the Rainbow Bridge



, *Tug* came along...

[SIZE=24pt]_*Border Terrier*_[/SIZE]

*Fig* brought him up...






*Tug* at the flyball demo...






He is also in my avatar at the moment.

I will always have one of these three breeds... but *Borzois* have always been my first love...


----------



## bcody (Mar 23, 2007)

I LOVE the keeshonds. They are just great dogs and will always have a special place in my heart. Right now I have one male, as my old lady passed away a couple months ago. He is great, he has lots of agility titles and just finnished his RA in rally last weekend. Jaz is a great dog.

I also have a standard schnauzer. She is a great dog, and the breed is wonderful, and, for me, just the right size. She has a strong work ethics and needs to be busy. She is only 18 months old, so is training but not competing in agility, but she does have her RN for Rally, and will go into the regular obedience ring soon.

I tried to find a low chen, I would love to have one, but there are so few around here. Someday I hope to get one.


----------



## Krickette (Mar 23, 2007)

I've never seen a borzoi before! Very cute. Is it a sighthound?

And I'd loooove to be able to do agility. Beaux enjoys jumping and climbing, etc, but when I do things with him his mom will come out and he'll get distracted and start chasing her



: He's a goober of a dog, really.


----------



## Fanch (Mar 23, 2007)

I have to say my favorite breed would be the Golden Retreiver. They are just so happy and people lovely. My family has had 2, and we all love them to bits. They will do anything for you if they can.


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Mar 23, 2007)

tagalong said:


> First and foremost....
> 
> [SIZE=24pt]_*BORZOI*_[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


Yeah for Borzoi!!!


----------



## ~Karen~ (Mar 23, 2007)

The Bull Mastiff is one I love and miss having. I will, again one day, own another pair.

This is what AKC says about them...

Working life

With its handsome and powerful appearance, along with surprising speed, coupled with incredible strength and endurance, Bullmastiffs can overtake and capture intruders without mauling them. These traits make the Bullmastiff appear to be an excellent choice for a guard dog; however, a stubborn streak makes the animal somewhat resistant to obedience training and they can be overly protective of their human family. Due to this, the breed has been overtaken by others, more popular as guard dogs. Bred to sneak up on poachers, the Bullmastiff barks much less often than other breeds, but when they bark they will make your head turn, as it is dark and hollow sounding. The Bullmastiff was recognized as a pure-bred dog in 1924 by the English Kennel Club. In October, 1933, The American Kennel Club recognized the Bullmastiff. The foundation breeding was 60% Mastiff and 40% Bulldog (which was the Old English Bulldog, not the modern short English Bulldog of today).

Mine were not difficult to train, but they are, like mentioned very protective of their human family. My male, Sam, would get between me and the door (nicely, but ready) when someone would come up. And always had to sit on my feet. They were never aggressive, and Onery loved the shows. One thing though, they never really learned they were big when they grew up. I learned from the experience of my 1st that you can't allow them to do anything while they are little that you don't want them to do when they are grown, or you may find you have a 150 pound lap dog! LOL!

Plus they come in many colors, which I enjoy.

Color

Any shade of brindle, fawn, or red is allowed as long as the color is pure and clear. In the United States, however, there is no mention in the standard of the color being "pure and clear". The fawn is a light tan or blond color, while the red is a richer, red-brown. This can range from a deep red to a light red merging with the fawn sometimes described as a red-fawn. A slight white marking on the chest is permissible, but other white markings are undesirable. A black muzzle is essential, toning off towards the eyes, with dark markings around eyes contributing to the expression

I've had many breeds in my life, I always find myself interested in the working class group, I love all of those.

On the other end, the Tiny Teacup Pom. was a breed I enjoyed having. But none could match Kibbles in that breed. :~)

My all time favorite was my Pit Bull/ Border Collie, Jynger. But she was just special, I don't think it had much to do with the breed.

Wish I had pictures to share, but they are packed.

I am sure, that with this research you are doing, you will find the breed that best suits your needs and desires!

~Karen


----------



## BM Miniatures (Mar 24, 2007)

runamuk said:


> Bluegables Rowdys Amazing Remark said:
> 
> 
> > A Lowchen, can't go wrong with that dog!
> ...



Hehehe, no the hairstyle is not the greatest, so we clip our boy "short back and sides"

They are extremely intelligent dogs and change colour several times during there life.

Here is my boy as an 8 week old pup






and now at 5






And here he is playing "dead" when I shoot him with my finger 





Here is abit of info on the breed........

The Lowchen is a cheerful, lively, affectionate dog. Sociable and intelligent, it is eager to learn. These dogs are fearless, but gentle and sensitive. Lowchen usually learn quickly and present little difficulty in their training. Playful, they are good with children and usually will do okay with other dogs as well as non-canine pets. Its lion-cut coat makes it look fragile and rather undignified, although this is definitely not the case. The Lowchen is a robust, even tough dog which can be strong-willed and arrogant. Males, in particular, are quite willing to challenge other large household dogs for leadership. A lot of times they will usually be "top dog" even though they are not the biggest dog in the house. If necessary it will defend its house with intense barking.

By 1960, they were granted the title "rarest breed" by the Guinness Book of World records. No longer, however, do they win the dubitable claim to fame as the "rarest breed."

My boy pepsi is the best boy ever, he is very gentle and loves playing with the kittens and the Angora Rabbit!


----------



## Mercysmom (Mar 24, 2007)

Bridget is my German Shorthaired Pointer and my "baby". Very, very, very active (two speeds, off and high), smart, loveable but you have to appreciate the GSP's quirks like twirling and bouncing in anticipation of car rides, going outside or eating, raiding the counter with one swipe of a well manicured paw, sneaking around to find "kitty box crunchies" in the litter pan or trying to raid the garbage... :smileypuke: . Love that she does not shed a lot.



: She *loves* to snuggle with me - all the fun and snuggles of a little dog in a big dog body. She is a young horse chaser... hoping her last run-in with Nefertiti a few months ago and a set of Neffie's hooves to her chest has caused her to re-think that nasty hobby.

Quinn is the yellow Lab... very active, playful, celebrating his 2nd birthday tomorrow. He is not the sharpest knife in the drawer and he will hide behind a tree to bark at visitors while Bridget is up in their face with her throaty bark. Loves to chew ANYTHING so he has a selection of bones, loves to swim, tries to climb in laps but he is like the bull in the china store...but loyal, soft hearted and a sweet boy.



:



: Even likes licking the horses' lips...the only one who tolerates it is Enterprise the chestnut Morgan filly... the others HATE it and Mercy will squeal and try to stomp on him. He is my second yellow Lab and I love him too.

Had a Basset Hound until she had to be put to sleep... a loveable breed but very stubborn and set in their ways but I love the look they have. Lots of ear cleaning, baths to reduce the "hound smell" and some housetraining problems with the breed as a whole...Emily was my third Basset and she was a piece of work... we do miss her!

Have had German Shepherds growing up and Border Collie mixes. Each has their pros and cons... but one of my favorite dogs belonged to my second cousin... a purebred black and tan Doberman named Elsa. She was very sweet with her floppy, uncropped ears and I felt safe walking her in the city of Philadelphia...my cousin was mugged and bought her for protection. People would cross the street to avoid walking near her, but she was a real sweetheart.

Good luck in finding a puppy!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all your replies and sharing your thoughts on different breeds!

I think we are a huge group of dog lovers as well as horse lovers. I just finished clipping and bathing my mini schnauzer, Timber. He and my son are on the same hair cut schedule



:

We will see what this summer brings as far as a new pup. It would need to be a family project so we would all need to be on board.

Give your pups all a hug





Angie


----------



## megaroo (Mar 24, 2007)

Labrador Retrievers all the way!! I have been raised around them and fell in love from day one.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Mar 24, 2007)

Cocker Spaniels...cant help it....yes I know their are other breeds...but I love them...had Cockers almost 30 years and they are so fun....

This is Good Golly Miss Molly.


----------



## minimule (Mar 24, 2007)

I love all dogs, well not really Pekinese, but the rest...... My favorite is probably the Bluetick Coonhound. I have my 2nd now and she just turned 1. She weighs in at 65# and will now start filling out :new_shocked: . I love their attitudes and their "singing". We live close enough to our neighbors that it can be a problem. When we had my first girl, Seneca, she would stand in the middle of the yard and just serenade for hours. One morning I asked the neighbors if it bothered them and they told me "NO, we usually open the window so we can hear her better!" Thank God they are dog lovers!!!!

The hound is normally a laid back individual that doesn't like to expend a lot of useless energy, ie walking too much, getting out of the sun........But Baylee has a LOT of energy and loves playing.

Growing up I've had all types of large breed MUTTS. GS/Chow cross, Pitbull cross, Heinz 57s. I've even had 3 Chi's at one time. Hubby likes the hunting group so he had a Black Lab when we met that lived to be 12 and then he got Citori, a GSP. She is the sweetest girl ever and is another one that will bend over backwards to please. She hates to get in trouble. She will be 14 this year and is really starting to show some age.

Now we have 3, the Hound, the GSP and a dumped off JRT. Cami is a unique JRT in that she is a very mellow girl in the house. If you are sitting, she wants to curl up in your lap. They are NOT the dog for everyone as they are normally high energy, obnoxious dogs.

Citori at 12, still playing ball!






Baylee as a pup






and about a month ago after a long day of playing






Then Cami, being "cute"


----------



## AngieA (Mar 24, 2007)

It has to be a Shih Tzu if its little.....





This is Beau...from my last litter I bred. I will sure miss the little ones...but I still will have him and his Dad Sam



this is Beau helping me with the dishes



:


----------



## Sonya (Mar 25, 2007)

labs and mutts!


----------

